# ROG Maister



## L4mka (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi, I'm here with my next project. 

After finish CM SupreDesk (www.cmdesk.eu) I decided to make my own case from the scratch.
I took a lot of inspiration around case modding forums and make drawings and plans for my case. 
Case will be mainly from steel and few parts of plexi.
Everything I drew in SketchUp and render 



RENDERS














SPONSORS































Thank a lot to sponsors. I can't finis this project without their help.

HARDWARE

i7 4770K
ROG Maximus VI Formula
ROG GTX770 DC2OC SLI
PSU V1000
7x JetFlows
Custom sleeved cables from IceModz
RAM ADATA 8GB
SSD 2x ADATA 128GB

WATERCOOLING

AlphaCool UT60 480 RAD
AlphaCool UT60 240 RAD
AlphaCool VPP655

Other watercooling parts not decided :lol:

Actual photo of build


----------



## d1nky (Mar 9, 2014)

subbed


----------



## L4mka (Mar 14, 2014)

UPDATE 1

So at the start of project I bought steel profiles and welded them to the main frame.
















After that I drew first parts and laser-cutted them






And welded them into main frame











Then I cutted other profiles and placed them into. These profiles will be beams for the next sheet steel.











After all welding I sanded welds with a grinder.


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice fabrication!


----------



## L4mka (Mar 17, 2014)

I would like to thanks Bitspower for sponsoring this project! 

They will support me with silver shiny fittings and reservior D5 mod top kit combo.


----------



## L4mka (Mar 20, 2014)

UPDATE 2

Continuing with assembling steel sheets in to the main frame 






M4 screw ain thread






Installed the front plate which will hold 2 fans with Alphacool radiator.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice work, that's one sturdy box.  Interested to see how it turns out.

What software did you use for rendering?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 20, 2014)

It's getting good, it´s a good tecnique the plate welded to the structure in order to prevent thermal deformation.
Keep on the good work.


----------



## L4mka (Mar 25, 2014)

So for the next I did some work on mid-plate which will hold mainboard and other things like reservior combo and SSD 

The I/O bracket from old Cooler Master case.






Testing the fit with old MB.






Drew and printed the mainboard holes layout for 100% precision.






Drilled holes






And make threads for the spacers.






MB fits very good 






And the mid plate in the main frame






Back side


----------



## L4mka (Apr 3, 2014)

UPDATE 4

So I drew and lasercutted last parts for case. 






The side panel. Will be with the plexi.






I asked my good friend who has access to CNC if he could mill special plexi for me - no problem 






Milling the edges.






Detailed view on the edge of plexi.






I also lasercutted and bend the front panel with ROG logo - because of ROG Maister name of this project and because I very like this logo. :thumb:






Bought some plexi to do special effect with ROG logo. Some led strips and plexi will do awesome effect.












Effect of "hearbeating/breathing" you can see in this video


----------



## L4mka (Apr 7, 2014)

PACKAGES

Today is very nice because I received some packages from CoolerMaster and IceModz.






From CM I received this nice V1000 PSU 
I would like to say very big THANKS TO COOLERMASTER for this PSU.






Connectors side. Lot of great connectivity.











Indeed a large number of cables and accessories from Coolermaster. But replace these cables  with IceModz sleeved cables.






ICEMODZ

From IceModz I received complete sleeved cabling for my V1000 :thumb:

I would like to say very very big THANKS TO ICEMODZ for believing in this project and sponsoring me! 

V1000 and all cables from IceModz connected.






PCIE 8 pin and 6 pin.






8 pin for CPU power.






24 pin for mainboard.






2 Sata connectors.






Molex for connecting D5 pump.






Also received these 2 nice cable clips for 24 pin 






All connected into V1000 - I really like it!











4x PCIE cables connected in 













I recommend you to visit http://www.icemodz.com for amazing sleeving stuff and other.
Also you can visit IceModz FB page: http://www.facebook.com/Icesleeve :thumb:


----------



## L4mka (Apr 13, 2014)

UPDATE 5

I continue with completing case  I assembled all plates on the main frame and result is good imo. Next week I will painted them. 

Also I received nice package from Aquatuning. Thank a lot!






Assembling the back panel.






Making M4 thread for the screw.






Assembled back plate.






Same process with the top plate.






Assembling also the side panel.






All mounted to the main frame 






I asked my friend to make for me feet and there are they!  25x38mm with M5 inner thread.






From Aquatuning I received very nice Alphacool UT60 radiators. 240 and 480mm. Also received some fittings and bulkheads all in black color. Phobya PWM splitters for fans and 5L Alphacool clear liquid.

Thanks a lot to Aquatuning for this support!











D5 Alphacool pump.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 13, 2014)

holy mother of god! More updates!


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking really really good...


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 13, 2014)

I really like the way this is turning out. Cant wait to see the final product. Just one question: in order to remove the side panel will you have to unscrew all those screws or how will it open?


----------



## L4mka (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you guys!  Next update will come on thursday maybe 



Devon68 said:


> I really like the way this is turning out. Cant wait to see the final product. Just one question: in order to remove the side panel will you have to unscrew all those screws or how will it open?



Yes, unscrew all screws (10 in total), I dont want to open the case often, so sometimes it will not be problem


----------



## L4mka (Apr 22, 2014)

UPDATE 6

Last week I varnished the whole case with my friend.
And also received very nice package from Bitspower! 






Thank you so much Bitspower for this help!






Take a lot of place to drying 






Main frame under spraying.






Side.






Bottom and back plates.






Finally bring all parts home 






BITSPOWER PRODUCTS

So as I said I received very nice package from Bitspower with their fittings and D5 reservior combo. Enjoy pictures which I took :thumb:





























































Again I would like to say very BIG THANKS TO BITSPOWER!

You can check all of their products here http://www.bitspower.com.tw


----------



## L4mka (Apr 24, 2014)

ASUS PACKAGE

Today I received next sponsored package - from ASUS! 
I would like to say very big thanks to ASUS for this help.






Maximus Formula VI
GTX770 DC2OC SLI




































GTX770 and cables from IceModz  Great combination!






Also tried to fill tube with red liquid, just for fun


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 30, 2014)

more updates!


----------



## L4mka (May 5, 2014)

UPDATE 6

Last two weeks I had not much time but I still continue with completing case  Case is completely done - only left assemble all components in 

Today I received last sponsored package from CoolerMaster. Thanks a lot!






From CoolerMaster I received 7 very nice JetFlow fans (no-led).
Thanks a lot to CoolerMaster for this support!
















JetFlows assembled on Alphacool radiator 






Radiator on right place - in case.






Also assembled the PSU V1000 in the case.






Back view on new installed components.






Back-side view on new installed components.






Covered with the mid-plate  






Now I have to start playing with the fittings and brainstorm about the watercooling loop - but more in the next update  stay tuned!


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the update/pics


----------



## L4mka (May 23, 2014)

UPDATE 

So I started with completing water loop on the "mainboard part".

ICEMODZ 24 pin cable connected in Formula VI.






Some fun with fittings and brainstorming about loop.











First GTX770






Second GTX770 but without EKWB block yet.






Another view.






Installed EKWB block on GPU and some Bitspower fittings.






In mainboard 






Bitspower, ASUS and EKWB = super combo! 






Fitted in case!






ADATA RAM with ekwb modules for watercooling.






Almost finished loop  Next update will be in few days! Stay tuned!


----------



## Devon68 (May 23, 2014)

Once you try the fans can you post back. I wanted to buy some but seen many people say that they are too loud even with the 1200 rpm adapter.


----------



## L4mka (May 27, 2014)

I would like to thanks ADATA for sponsoring this project! 

They will support me with two 128GB SSD - more about SSD's soon!


----------



## L4mka (May 30, 2014)

ADATA

Today I received sponsored products from ADATA. From Taipei to Czech Republic took delivery only about +- 45 hours. Almost faster then sending packages only through our country 







From ADATA I received two 128GB SSD. Exactly ADATA SX900 XPG 128GB

I take some photos of disk and I would like to say big thanks to ADATA for their help! 









































Can't wait to connect them in PC. Maybe I will connect them in RAID (0 and 1) and do some benchmarks.


----------



## L4mka (Jun 2, 2014)

UPDATE 8

I continued with completing and it is almost complete. Only left to cut holes for cables and drill holes for tubing. 







EKWB, ASUS and Bitspower = TOP! 











Detail of connect from ram block to the cpu block.






Reservior + pump holder (TOP) on his place.






Connected from reservior/pump to the 240 radiator and from this rad to the 480 radiator which is down.






Overall view - only left to connect tubing into GPU's


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 3, 2014)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## L4mka (Jun 9, 2014)

UPDATE 9

This is one of latest updates. Loop ( and the whole project ) is nearly finished. There will be only one update after this and final photos 

Drilled holes for tubing and cables and installed Alphacool bulkheads G1/4.






Back view.






CoolerMaster V1000 on place!






Bitspower D5 Res combo and fittings in full glory.






And connected to the Alphacool 240 radiator.






Finished one part of loop.












Mounted the back side


----------



## L4mka (Jun 16, 2014)

UPDATE 10

So, this is the last update. Whole computer is completed  But there will be last update number 11 with final photos in this week 

First GTX770 connected into motherboard.






And connected tubing.






Second GTX770 on place 












Detail of Republic Of Gamers SLI bridge.






Every tube is connected and loop is completed.






Filled and no leaks 






First boot of computer and it is running! 






Stay tuned for final photos!


----------



## digibucc (Jun 16, 2014)

really nice build dude. thanks for sharing


----------



## L4mka (Jun 19, 2014)

ADATA SSD

Before final photos I do some tests with ADATA SSD's.






As you know I received from ADATA two SX900 SSD and here are tests of speed.


SINGLE

AS SSD Benchmark






Crystal Disk Mark








RAID 0

AS SSD Benchmark






Crystal Disk Mark








RAID 1

AS SSD Benchmark






Crystal Disk Mark


----------



## Tallencor (Jun 19, 2014)

This is by far the coolest thing I have seen in a very long time. Congrats on an awesome build. Thanks for sharing as well.


----------



## L4mka (Jun 23, 2014)

FINAL PHOTOS

So.. here are final photos! 


SPONSORS

Now I would like to say very big THANKS to all sponsors and persons who believed in me and my project!
































Again thanks a lot to sponsors. I can't finis this project without their help.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 23, 2014)

Great work, it came out amazingly well!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 25, 2014)

Congratulations for the skills and mind to perform such a great work and theme, well done.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful and amazing mod


----------



## R3ign (Jun 25, 2014)

Amazing mod / case - very well though out!

great work


----------

